# Tic tandem ???



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi all first time poster so don’t kill me I hope the pics show up I just bought this bike for $50 the Guy I got it from said his grandfather told him it was a Coca-Cola bike the grandson told me his grandfather was a big time Coca-Cola collector I know it has a skip tooth chain so it was definitely old and just had to have it can anyone tell me anything about it I literally know nothing I have researched and think it has a Thor crank but not sure on that possibly D.& J. anyway if someone can give me any info I would appreciate it greatly


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

And yes the lugs r like that it’s not just paint someone must know what kind it is based off the lugs


----------



## kccomet (Feb 10, 2020)

coca cola, don't think so. It looks g and j. I sent you a pm, email. if it's for sale I'm interested...thanks


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 10, 2020)

Super sweet find for $50!!   
I don't know much about tandems but as said, the beautiful lugs on your machine look like Gormully & Jeffrey. Congrats!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks a lot now I have something to go off of


----------



## stezell (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd say a score for sure, it would have had 28" wheels. @Jesse McCauley might be able to help, he's an early tandem guy.

Sean


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 10, 2020)

Lugs are G&J    Gormully and Jeffery Chicago I think            love the coca cola story


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Wanna say thanks to Jim he told me to look up rococo lugs but I can’t find the exact ones


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 10, 2020)

Super cool! Not a g&j. The cranks are definately Thor. And I believe the seat post collet is also thor ( or at least the made a similar one)


----------



## Rambler (Feb 10, 2020)

I believe @Barnegatbicycles is likely correct about this tandem being a Thor








						toc thor tandem | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

got this in the mail today from larry on rat rod bikes. couldnt resist a quick mock set up. any idea of the maker, vertical drop outs, cranks and head set marked thor. i know thor made bicycle and motorcycle parts did they make bikes. it looks like the bike was a yellow color underneath all that...




					thecabe.com
				











						1899 Thor Crankhanger - Stock on? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Does anyone know definitively if Thor was supplied as stock gear for any particular bicycles or if it was a matter of customer demand / aftermarket upgrading?   Many thanks, Jesse           Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Would anyone know forsure if the holes in the sprocket are factory ??


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 10, 2020)

Rambler said:


> I believe @Barnegatbicycles is likely correct about this tandem being a Thor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know that it is a Thor but it does have Thor components on it. The other fancy lugs are a mystery to me and really cool but as for a maker or brand the jury is still out.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 11, 2020)

Eye Candy-


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2020)

Great lugs!!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 11, 2020)

I just took it for a ride and blew the front tube but it was fun wish I waited for the wife to get home I wanna try it with 2 people I’m 6’4” so I can sit in the back and reach the front handle bars or just sit up front It’s awesome to think about what the bike was used for way back then anyone wanna guess at a year of manufacture?


----------



## Rambler (Feb 11, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> anyone wanna guess at a year of manufacture?




If I were to guess, I would say about 1898, probably is pretty close, more or less within a year or two of that either way.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 11, 2020)

That’s awesome I’m so excited the moneys tight right now to fix it up properly but I’m still gonna put some miles on it in the mean time


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 11, 2020)

Can you please post a picture of the head tube Billy.  Any holes or signs of a missing badge?


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 12, 2020)

This is the best I have till I get home but no signs of a head badge


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 17, 2020)

Would the handle bars in this pic b right for my bike??


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Would the handle bars in this pic b right for my bike??
> 
> View attachment 1157639



for a racer.

yes, they could be correct.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 18, 2020)

So I think mine is a racer since the seat posts r hollow?? It says here this racer had hollow top tee seat post which mine has can anyone tell me about this?


----------

